# 2nd Gen GTO needed for commercial in Los Angeles



## Mr Vintage Machine (Sep 4, 2008)

Greetings!,

I obtain vehicles for commercials and other productions.

I am looking for a 2nd generation GTO Judge for a commercial shooting in Los Angeles next week. 
Prefer 1968 -1970.

Car needs to be Orange or very close to it.

I need to get a hold of someone very soon, so I can
book the car for the shoot. And..yes there is good
pay. I don't deal with free shoots. and of course there is full insurance coverage.

You can email me pictures of cars to [email protected]. 
feel free to call me with any questions, I am available 7 days a week.

Feel free to forward this to whomever you think
can help.

Thank you very much,
Gabriel Baltierra
Mr. Vintage Machine
213/369.0281
Mr Vintage Machine


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

You won't find a 2nd gen Judge, there is no such thing.
Judges were offered 69-71, so you won't find a 68' either. 
Good Luck in your search.


----------



## Mr Vintage Machine (Sep 4, 2008)

thank you for the clarification.

So now everyone knows what I need.

Thank you.
:cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Mr Vintage Machine said:


> thank you for the clarification.
> 
> So now everyone knows what I need.
> 
> ...



If you haven't already, try posting what you need on the performance years site.


----------



## DAYTONA (Oct 14, 2007)

...have what you need, but it's in Indiana

69...ex-concours show car...it has previously appeared in a Pontiac commercial


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

I love it!! :willy:


----------



## Mr Vintage Machine (Sep 4, 2008)

ok, now how about one in Southern California


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Daytona,

Veeerrrrrrrrrrryyyyyyyyyy NICE!!!!!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Mr Vintage Machine said:


> ok, now how about one in Southern California


There are 3 chapters of the GTOAA in California. Here is a link to the Gathering of Goats Club in Southern Cal. Maybe you can write them and inquire. I am sure you'll find someone in their club eager to help.

Welcome to website of the Southern California Gathering of Goats

[email protected]


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

DAYTONA said:


> ...have what you need, but it's in Indiana
> 
> 69...ex-concours show car...it has previously appeared in a Pontiac commercial


Gorgeous.... The shoot in the snow is fantastic. :cheers


----------



## DAYTONA (Oct 14, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Gorgeous.... The shoot in the snow is fantastic. :cheers



...thanx, I like to shoot cars in the snow


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Sharp looking pictures! :cheers


----------

